# Old Cadillac question



## geoffreykirby (Nov 4, 2006)

Hello,
I have acces to my grandmothers 1976 cadillac with 25K it has not been started in about 7 to 10 years I am trying to find out where I can get pointers to get it running again with out starting i t and blowing the engine.
Ideas???


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Has the car been dry stored? If not, you need to drain all the fluids. Get a brakerbar, and the corresponding size socket to coax the crankshaft to move. Personally, I use a quart of diesel or kerosene to the remaining 5 quarts of new oil. THis will lessen the viscocity of your oil allowing it to flow everywhere inside the engine. Note: you will not be starting the car with this mix inside, you will ruin something(more than likely everyone of your gaskets will leak if you run the car with this mix in it) Using very cautious/mindful pressure, start little, and then gradually go bigger with your ratcheting movements. You want to free the rings from the cylinder walls. Move the breaker bar to start an inch in one direction, then in the opposite direction (this is assuming that it will move at all) If it doesnt move, pull your spark plugs one by one and drop in a tiny amount of Marvels mystery oil, inside. This will penetrate the rings.
Good luck, be safe, and congratulations on a nice ride.


----------

